# Getting a Spanish Padron using trailor Park as place of Residence



## E.M (May 13, 2021)

Hola! 

Myself and my husband are moving to spain, so that he can get his residencia through me. 
We are freelancers so we are struggling to find an apartment to rent without payroll.

So my main questions is, has anyone been able to get a padron/proof of residence in a motor home?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In theory, you can register on the padrón even without a fixed abode, so yes, legally it is possible. Can't help with a real example though.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

"Myself and my husband are moving to spain, so that he can get his residencia through me"

Not sure what that means, are you an EU citizen or have you already got residency?

To sign on a Padron you need an address which your town hall can find on the cadastral database. Some 'trailer parks' as you call them may have residential plots which would be on the record but to use one of those you would have to take out a long term contract with a site, it's unlikely they will 'lend' you a plot simply for your convenience as once someone is registered as living on it nobody else will be able to sign on the padrón as living there.

BTW if you are talking about a UK motor home then think very carefully about bringing that to Spain as transferring it to Spanish reg, as you will be obliged to do, WILL range from extremely difficult to impossible.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

MataMata said:


> To sign on a Padron you need an address which your town hall can find on the cadastral database.


Please do not post factually incorrect information.

Here is the resolution in the BOE which allows people without a fixed abode to register on the "padrón":





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2015-3109 Resolución de 16 de marzo de 2015, de la Subsecretaría, por la que se publica la Resolución de 30 de enero de 2015, de la Presidencia del Instituto Nacional de Estadística y de la Dirección General de Coordinación de Competencias con las Comunidades Autónomas y las Entidades Locales, sobre instrucciones técnicas a los Ayuntamientos sobre gestión del padrón municipal.







www.boe.es


----------

